

AutoMan: Human-Computation Runtime - unignorant
https://github.com/dbarowy/AutoMan

======
stephengillie
Is this a bot for HITs?

~~~
unignorant
No, it integrates HITs into a programming language (e.g. Amazon Turk tasks can
be called dynamically through function calls). See the paper:
<http://people.cs.umass.edu/~emery/pubs/res0007-barowy.pdf>

